# Gone To The Dogs



## hobbyheater (Dec 24, 2011)

Everybody has their own big screen TV :exclaim:


----------



## loon (Dec 24, 2011)

:lol: 

loon


----------



## Dix (Dec 24, 2011)

I love it !!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 24, 2011)

Very cute pic! 

Let me guess, Squirrel watchers??


----------



## hobbyheater (Dec 24, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Let me guess, Squirrel watchers??



  :bug: Sometimes cats, dogs, deer, eagles and black bear :coolhmm:


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 8, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I love it !!



Just for you :coolsmile:


----------



## rottiman (Jan 8, 2012)

hobbyheater said:
			
		

> Everybody has their own big screen TV :exclaim:



the one on the right looks like the ring leader...................


----------



## Dix (Jan 8, 2012)

hobbyheater said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ! Murphy sleeps like that, too


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 9, 2012)

Bear must have quite an appetite and would view the two ratties as appetizer and desert :lol: 

Great security system :exclaim:

The german shepherd and the cat have now passed on.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 9, 2012)

Great pictures...Look like the animals rule the roost!!


----------



## punchy (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry for your loss on your german shepherd.  wonderful dogs.  one of lifes greatest injustices is the lifespan between a person and their dog.


----------



## Dix (Jan 11, 2012)

punchy said:
			
		

> sorry for your loss on your german shepherd.  wonderful dogs.  one of lifes greatest injustices is the lifespan between a person and their dog.



Loved the GS's when I was a kid. Great dogs !!

It's not an injustice. Their life is a training period, that trains _you_ for the next one.

It's an on going process, get used to it


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 11, 2012)

punchy said:
			
		

> sorry for your loss on your german shepherd. wonderful dogs. one of lifes greatest injustices is the lifespan between a person and their dog.



Juliet was a wonderful girl and did an excellent job of training the two Rat Terriers.
When our two daughters were very young, we got our first house dog; a Heinz 57, lovable 70 lb Spaniel cross (we think) already named "Tiny". She just loved water. When she left us, we went to the SPCA and found " Sheba"; a lovely young Shepherd with pups. The pups were worth a story on their own.  After having a dog that really loved water, I prepped our teenage daughters not to be too disappointed if she would not go into the water. The first time at the lake for a family swim did she make me look foolish. She was watching the girls running and diving in and could not resist so in she went but she could not swim that well. We managed to get her up and out onto the logs and put a floater vest on her. You can just see it in on her as she launches herself into the lake.
The picture of her on the bed with our daughters was her first night with us. She really wanted to be a part of the family.
It is a sad time when they go but the good memories of the short time spent with us makes it all worth while.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 11, 2012)

If you need a laugh today


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 11, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> If you need a laugh today




That was good ,must be some Basenjis in that PUG :lol:


----------



## Pagey (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome pic!  Looks like the dogs have their on binoculars and two-way radio as they survey their domain.  The one on the right is clearly Mr. Alert.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 13, 2012)

I love it!  Is the middle one a Jack Russel?  Looks like mine a little bit.


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 13, 2012)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> I love it!  Is the middle one a Jack Russel?  Looks like mine a little bit.



All three are toy Rat Terriers - small cousins to the Jack Russels. Your Jack must love being in front of the warm fire.  The  black and white rattie, I think, would like to live some where warm like Phenox, Arizona.  She spends most of the winter months under a cover on a bed or up against the base board heater behind the couch. 
Nice picture. :exclaim:


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 13, 2012)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Awesome pic!  Looks like the dogs have their on binoculars and two-way radio as they survey their domain.  The one on the right is clearly Mr. Alert.



There seems to be at least one always sitting in that chair even when I am not there.  Makes me think of a sentry keeping watch. If a cat, dog, deer or bear go by, all three run down to the bottom of the property and of course, there is some barking involved in this charge.


----------



## Dix (Jan 13, 2012)

I've become very fond of terriers. Alot of dog in a small package


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 11, 2012)

Last week I went for a hike with the Rat Terriers and it was not without adventure. The youngest one, Shadow (grey and white) nine months old, did not under stand rock bluffs and went over at the point  where you have an overview of the water.  In the picture of the rock bluff face, you can just make out her fluorescent orange jacket in the middle of the picture.  From where her jacket is, she fell another six feet onto a small ledge.  It took me almost 1/2 hour to find my way down to her and I'm happy to say she suffered no injuries but was really happy to see me.  She now wants nothing to do with edges.  Her jacket may have contributed to her fall, so they no longer wear jackets on this type of hike.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 11, 2012)

Holy crap.  I can't believe she didn't go all the way to the bottom.  Thank God she didn't.


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 11, 2012)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I can't believe she didn't go all the way to the bottom. Thank God she didn't.



It was a long half hour as she was not barking. I had to go 1/2 mile back along the bluff to find a way down and then come back up to her. When I first saw the jacket I thought  the worst ,but then spotted her on the ledge just below the jacket and with a little encouragement, there was just enough room for her to come down the ledge to me. Over the years, I have had many canine friends but this is the first time anything like this has happened .


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 11, 2012)

I am glad you are both alright.


----------

